# SS 14.10.2017 - Farrenc #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Louise Farrenc (1804 - 1875)*

Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 32 

1. Andante Sostenuto - Allegro
2. Adagio Cantabile
3. Minuetto Moderato
4. Allegro Assai

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and this weekend it's our first woman composer in Louise Farrenc. I'm not familiar with her work so I'm looking forward to giving this one a spin. There aren't many recordings of this one so once again I'll post a YouTube link for those that don't have a recording. I'll also be listening to this one:






Stefan Sanderling/Orchestre de Bretagne


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​I am going with this one:

Louise Farrenc: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3

Radio Philharmonie Hannover des NDR, Johannes Goritzki


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll stream this, same album as the youtube link I think. Another new composer for me.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> ​I am going with this one:
> 
> Louise Farrenc: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3
> 
> Radio Philharmonie Hannover des NDR, Johannes Goritzki


Same for me via streaming


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> I'll stream this, same album as the youtube link I think. Another new composer for me.


Streaming this one


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

I'll be streaming the Stefan Sanderling recording...









As always, thank you for the post!


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

An interesting article about Farrenc:

http://iawm.org/stef/articles_html/nishizaka_louise_farrenc.html

Also, if you haven't heard her Nonet in E-flat major, Op. 38, it's worth your time!


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

I just listened to this one last week.. I've had it for awhile and always enjoy listening to it a lot. The 3rd Symphony is nowhere near as memorable for me but not bad.


----------

